# Group visit / Rave Coffee , anyone interested ?



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a idear at the moment

I noticed on Rave's web site that they welcome visitors to their Cirencester HQ

I am in the south east / Essex

Any interest in hiring a minibus for a day visit ( I am willing to do the driving ) , Share the hire / fuel costs and make a day out of it ?

Could do a pub meal somewhere on the way back

Early thoughts , If interested copy and paste on the list , If we get enough interest I will contact Rave and see If they are roasting or could roast on a Saturday

I will go first on the list

Instant no more


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I live about 10 mins away and mooch along there at least every other weekend. Very friendly bunch to chat too and share a coffee.

Let me know if you are heading down as it would be nice to meet some other forumers.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They have hosted forum days before by arrangement, if thats kind of what you were thinking?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> They have hosted forum days before by arrangement, if thats kind of what you were thinking?


Coffee chap has organised these before ...he is mates with rob and the crew down there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't mind speaking to Rob to sort something out, I have run a few forum bashes out of rave before.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd be interested in visiting Rave Coffee if this goes ahead.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I'm in date dependant


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will there be a theme ? Maybe top end machines?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Good to see some interest , would need at least 8 to make the van hire affordable


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will there be a theme ? Maybe top end machines?


Yes , Coffee and related items


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in Suffolk so will drive down and grab a lift, about time I visited, as I buy plenty off them


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Always a good excuse to visit Rave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will there be a theme ? Maybe top end machines?


I was thinking cats!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> Yes , Coffee and related items


How are you going to organise the machines , where from


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I was thinking cats!


I think my Lycra days are over

http://d3rm69wky8vagu.cloudfront.net/article-photos/large/2.157116.jpg


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think my Lycra days are over
> 
> http://d3rm69wky8vagu.cloudfront.net/article-photos/large/2.157116.jpg


That looks like a trip I had when I drank too much coffee one time.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I was thinking cats!


Mi hope you not going to start going on about building a tall wall to keep cats out of the garden .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Mi hope you not going to start going on about building a tall wall to keep cats out of the garden .


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Always worth a visit, always friendly, and lush coffee to boot. Cant beat that roasty smell up love lane now as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Mi hope you not going to start going on about building a tall wall to keep cats out of the garden .


My finger is so close to the "ban" button right now...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Mi hope you not going to start going on about building a tall wall to keep cats out of the garden .


 There must be, and if there's not there should be, an off topic wiki on this topic that resolves the issue for all time.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> How are you going to organise the machines , where from


Do they not have any machines ?

If they don't I could bring my one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> Do they not have any machines ?
> 
> If they don't I could bring my one


Very kind of you, speak to CoffeeChap as he may have something lined up.

As long as neither of you bring cats or walls I'm happy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> There must be, and if there's not there should be, an off topic wiki on this topic that resolves the issue for all time.


I fear that this very subject is clogging up a cat or wall forum as we speak.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> Do they not have any machines ?
> 
> If they don't I could bring my one


You may be better leaving his to coffee chap , if you want do more than just rock up and chat...

He does organise exceedingly good meets...plus don't want it to clash with any of the stuff Glenn has planned??


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

As a serious idea why not a tasting/cupping day to teach use all how to appreciate and pick out flavours and recognise beans from round the world?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I have no problem with coffee chap doing this

Now all we need is 8 from the southeast for a minibus hire , and a date


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

don't want to pee in your litter tray, go for it...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> As a serious idea why not a tasting/cupping day to teach use all how to appreciate and pick out flavours and recognise beans from round the world?


Like this idea. Not tried cupping before and what better place to try it than at a decent coffee roaster?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Like this idea. Not tried cupping before and what better place to try it than at a decent coffee roaster?


+1.

Very unlikely that I would be able to travel up at the moment but I've been thinking about looking into where I can give cupping a try so will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

frandavi99 said:


> +1.
> 
> Very unlikely that I would be able to travel up at the moment but I've been thinking about looking into where I can give cupping a try so will keep an eye on this.


 Ozone do regular, early evening cupping sessions - but it's London (near Old Street).


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sadly no where is easy to get to from the Isle of Wight but I will remember to check that out next time I'm having a jolly in the capital. Thanks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

About an hours drive for me or just over so if I'm free.....may pop up there some time anyway now realising how close they are.

Just had two bags arrive off them today.

Edit: Bloody hell! They are only a half hour from work, why haven't I been already!!!


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I would be interested, live in Kent.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

i might make it, depending on time / date


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have a chat to rob on Friday when I go in and see what we can sort out, we may be able to do something on a sunday when they closed.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm in! Haven't been done a roaster visit with the forum since Hasbeen in 2012! Would also give me an excuse to wear my new forum t-shirt (if they arrive in time!)


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Only about 20 minutes from RAVE HQ ~ provided I'm not busy, it sounds like a great idea ~ count me in!


----------



## Huggy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd turn up. I was just in there this afternoon as it happens. Interesting place.


----------

